# Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai



## steffel333 (19. November 2013)

Hallo Anglfreunde

Wir möchten gerne zu dritt oder Viert eine Woche Angelurlaub am Ebro erleben.
Da ich dort noch nicht war möchte ich mir hier versuchen einen Geheimtipp zu angeln um dann in den Nächsten Tagen eine Buchung vornehmen zu können.

Wir planen mit eigenem PKW (BMW X5) anzureisen und eine 3 Personen Unterkunft zu behausen.
Wichtig wäre ein netter Giude der uns am ersten Tag mit Boot eine Einführung gibt um dann nicht an den mauen Stellen zu fischen
Im Mai 2014 wollen wir versuchen eine Stelle auf Karpfen anzufüttern (wenn das erlaubt ist) und an jedem 2Tag dann auch auf Wels (vom Boot oder Land) zu Angeln.

Im I net gibt es jede Menge Angebote aber ein Forum ist meiner Meinung nach immer die bessere Wahl da ich hier von Euren Erfahrungen profitieren kann.

Natürlich werde ich auch parallel im Forum Euro Beiträge lesen aber meine Vorzüge sind halt individuell

Ich suche ein gutes Camp….und ein Spot wo man nicht nur mit Kunstköder unterwegssein muß eigentlich war für mich der obere Stausee erste Wahl aber Köderfische ist da verboten gibt es noch Alternativen? 

-Nicht überlaufen im Mai also kein Massenandrang
-mit Frühstück
-Es muss kein Luxusapartment sein aber eine Kochstelle und ein Kühlschrank wären klasse
-Möglichkeit zum Abendessen oder was in der Nähe
-15PS Boot für 3 Mann das sollte nicht zu klein sein
-Equipment (Waller-Leih Angel)

Nach meiner Recherche sollte der Obere Stausee in der Zeit sehr gut sein
Wobei hier am Rhein im Mai mit Karpfen überhaupt nichts geht

Es wäre klasse wenn ich hier den ein oder anderen Geheimtipp bekäme.

Schöne Grüße aus Wiesbaden Stefan


----------



## mlkzander (19. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

mai und wels ist riskant............

geheimtipps kenne ich keine, das was du/ihr wollt, wollen alle anderen auch,
deswegen gibts das nicht (mehr)


----------



## steffel333 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

Hallo mlkzander

wie meinst Du das denn mit Riskant im Mai soll leichzeit für Wels und Karpfen sein heißt das denn das man Sie nicht befischen darf oder das Sie nicht an den haken gehen#c

Ich hab hier im Forum was gutes gefunden

Urlaub nach maß

Ist zwar nicht am oberen stausee aber dafür KöFi möglich

welche Monate sind denn zu empfehlen (Aprill oder Juni)


----------



## Gunnar76 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

Hallo,

nein Mike meint nur das es bei einem warmen Frühjahr die Fische im Laichgeschäft sind und dadurch schlecht beißen.

Ich werde auch anfang Mai 2014 nach Mequinenza fahren.

Kann dir Urlaub-nach-mass empfehlen. Top Unterkünfte und bist gleich an einem guten Abschnitt.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## bigfish09 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

Also eine gute Zeit für Waller ist September Oktober. 
Waren die mittleren 2 Wochen im September jetzt gewesen. War sehrgut. Wir fahren nur im Herbst runter. 
Den Mai würde ich raus lassen wegen dem laichen. Dann lieber im April.


----------



## steffel333 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

Ahh super OK gut zu wissen mit dem Mai
April ist auch machbar sowie Juni....am liebsten würde ich morgen schon fahren 

Da ich auch schon seit 40Jahren am Rhein angele weiß ich auch das die kapitalen Hechte und großen Karpfen am besten im Spätsommer gehen...nur leider will meine bessere Hälfte gerade dann mit mir auf die Kap Verden und leider nicht zum Marlin Fischen :-(

Also bleibt mir nun nur April oder Juni...

Man list verdammt viel über Mequinenza oberer Stausee aber seit 1 Jahr darf man da nicht mehr mit dem Köderfisch fischen und der Grund scheint zu gewuchert...
Die Riba Roja Talsperre ist da aber auch in der Nähe warum ist da denn Köderfischen erlaubt? oder ist die Seite von Urlaub nach Maß nicht mehr aktuell?


----------



## bigfish09 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

@steffel333

Hab dir ne email geschickt.


----------



## Gruenschnabel (19. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

Du kannst sowohl im Mai Pech haben, wenn die Laichzeit schon angefangen hat, als auch im Herbst, wenn plötzlich ein Wetterumbruch stattfindet. Ist uns beides schon passiert, dass von ein auf den anderen Tag gar nix mehr ging.


----------



## mlkzander (19. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

april finde ich besser als juni.......... wegen der hitze

geh ruhig zum oli (urlaub nach mass)

der slippt dir das boot auf wunsch auch "oben"
dann lässt du das boot so lange oben wie du willst
und fährst jeden tag 10 minuten mit dem auto zum boot

grosse welse und karpfen gehen das ganze jahr über, ausser in der laich
es gibt allgemein keine gute und schlechte zeit, denn das ist jede saison
anders und das ist auch gut so............

@ gunnar, hehe, du bist ja voll in spanien hängen geblieben


----------



## Gunnar76 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

Da ich nächstes Jahr hauptsächlich auf Zander und Karpfen angeln möchte, sollte Anfang Mai noch ok sein.

Kurz vor der Laichzeit sind die Fische noch voll im Fressrausch und man kann echte Massenfänge haben. 

Waller und Karpfen haben so die gleichen Temp. Bedingungen fürs laichen. 

Mai ist etwas Riskant aber man wenn es läuft dann richtig.

Hat so jeder seine Theorin und Gewohnheiten.

@ Hallo Mike, ja bin echt in Spanien hängen geblieben. Liebe einfach die Umgebung und den Seeeeee!

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## steffel333 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

Wenn das mal immer so passt

Oli von Urlaub nach mass hat mir heute erklärt das sich das sehr verschieben kann....dieses Jahr hat sich die Laichzeit um 10 Wochen verschoben es war 2013 nichts wie sonst..
Und alle gleichzeitig laichen wäre auch nie der Fall man kann Glück haben das die rein hauen wie blöd oder auch genau umgekehrt.

Das ist halt auch immer alles Glücksache ..aber mal ehrlich..liegt nicht auch da der Reiz


----------



## steffel333 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

Ich hab bitte noch mal eine Frage

leider gibt es im Netz keine Karte wo sich die Camps befinden. Im Impressum stehen auch nicht die Adressen der Camps sondern der verantwortlichen....

Ich hab gehört und gelesen das am Unteren Stausee doch ne Menge los ist...aber als alter Angler freut man sich ja eher auf die Ruhe....


nun meine Frage

1.gibt es Nachteile wenn man sich was Fluss abwärts sucht?
In Richtung Riba Roja da wo der Fluss schmäler wird...
ist da weniger los? 
beißen die Fische da schlechter?
Wasser zu flach im April / Mai?

2. kennt jemand das Welscamp hier?
Wo liegt es genau ich suche jetzt schon 2 tage im Netz

http://welscamp-spanien.de/

dahinter steht was von Andrees Angelreisen???
empfehlenswert?


Das ist zwar teuer aber da schein weit und breit kein anders camp zu sein ...es liegt sehr Idyllisch


Oder kann man sich mit dem Boot auch ganz weit nach unten verlagern??


----------



## Gruenschnabel (21. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

Ich war dort schon mal vor vielen Jahren und war recht zufrieden. Übernachtet haben wir etwas ausserhalb vom Camp in Riba-Roja. Gebucht haben wir damals über Andrees Angelreisen.

Ein Stück weiter fliesst der Matarraña in den Ebro, dort liegt ein anderes Camp, wo wir auch schon waren das Wels-Camp Matarraña. Dieses war ebenso O.K., aber damals günstiger. 

Auf der Anfahrs-Beschreibung zum Camp, 

http://www.welsangeln.de/Anfahrt.html

kannst du erkennen, wo sich das Camp befindet. Ein Stück weiter rechts auf der Karte, müsste das Riba-Roja Camp liegen (zweiter kleiner Seitenarm), bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher. Mit der Sat-Ansicht kannst du hier, meine ich, das Camp erkennen.

Wir haben dort damals Ende April so gut wie nie andere Angler getroffen. Wasser ist sicher nicht zu flach und gefangen haben wir dort auch.
Die meisten anderen Angler sind damals allerdings immer Richtung Zementwerk gefahren, welches ein paar Kilometer weiter liegt.


----------



## Lommel (21. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

Hallo Steffel,

der See ist gross genug. Idyllische Angelplätze werdet ihr schon finden. Ins Boot werden die Fische euch aber nicht springen. Mal ein paar Landschaftsbilder:





Hier der Kirchturm, der liegt gegenüber dem Camp das du dier rausgesucht hast. Vor Angelbeginn anfahren und 50 Cent reinschmeissen, sonst fängst nichts|supergri



Hier die Brücke bei Mequinenza, unten fängt die Pelletmeile an. Zum Camp Mattarana gehts hier Richtung Fayon



Hier mal eine Standard Ebro-Bucht. Da es ein Stausee ist wurden dort auch Olivenbaumplantagen geflutet. Da die nicht verrotten sind es zwar tolle Fischunterstände, aber auch ordentliche Hängerfallen. 



Das hier ist die Standard Zandergrösse am Ebro.

LG Lommel


----------



## steffel333 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

Mensch klasse

Ich hab das camp nun auf meiner Karte geordert..
in der Nähe von Fayon 
genau gegenüber ist Katalonien da kann man vom Ufer aus mit KöFi Angeln.

Ich liebe ja gerade die Einsamkeit beim Angeln.....hört sich also auch sehr gut an...klar ist das teurer...aber wer zum ersten Mal an den Ebro fährt ... da soll das ‘kein Hindernis sein

mal schauen was meine Buben dazu sagen...wir entscheiden demokratisch

@Lommel

Wow danke bei den Bildern möchte man am liebsten gleich packen


----------



## steffel333 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Adresse am Ebro im Mai*

Hallo Ebro Freunde

Ich konnte mich dank Eurer Hilfe jetzt entscheiden und werde das erste Mal bei Olli am Ebro verbringen.

Sagt bitte noch mal ... Das Camp von Olli liegt doch etwas schräg gegenüber Mequinenza Also gegenüber vom Delta ?
Ich glaube über Google map konnte ich das jetzt auch orten und kann sogar den Steg erkennen



[edit Mod: Bilder gelöscht. Bitte keine Fremdbilder einstellen, verlinken ist ok.]

danke Mod noch besser


PS. Oh man auf Ollies Seite gibt es ja eine Wegbeschreibung..also alles klar..hat sich erledigt habs gefunden


----------

